# Aeroflo 36



## life passion (Jun 30, 2007)

Have anyone ever used the Aeroflo 36, if so is it a good system.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 30, 2007)

I've never used it myself,i'm  not a hydro grower. But i have friend that grow with an aeroflo 36 and i've seen some dank bud come out of it. so as long as you know what you're doing, i'm sure that it is a good system, seems to be anyways. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## life passion (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks I have a 1000 watt light inside a 6x6x7 box. I clone from a mother of some bag seeds I had. I got 23 plants different sizes. I'm going to show picture when I find out how.


----------



## life passion (Jun 30, 2007)

I also have a 42 site cloner with a jump start light system. My mother is on a 400 watt sun system light i'm seeding some Sensi Star now i'm going to grow that next. I'm getting my feet wet with the bag seeds


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 30, 2007)

Oo, i look forward to seeing some sensi star, i've heard nothing but good things aboutt it and i've seen some very good looking plants! =) Good luck and it sounds like you have everything nice and going! later bro.

~burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## life passion (Jun 30, 2007)

how do I get a url for pictures and what size should they be.


----------



## life passion (Aug 15, 2007)

[/attach][/attach][/attach]


----------

